# Kindle fire ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

What is the best way to clean the screen of the fire? I've seen a suggestion of baby wipes is that really ok


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Generally speaking, water and electronics are not (as Buffy would say) mixy things.   

But in my experience a soft, lint free and slightly damp cloth, used carefully, is often the best thing for cleaning Kindles and the like. Make sure you don't have it so wet that you squeeze water off the cloth onto the device. Wipe it lightly with a dry cloth first, to get any lose bits of dust etc off, so you don't scratch it when you wipe it a bit more firmly with the damp cloth. Use the dry cloth again afterwards. Chemicals of any kind are to be avoided - and if you use a spray for the water, spray onto the cloth, not directly onto the device.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I always recommend cleaning screens with a dry cloth and a bit of "Hurrr"...

Lean close to the screen, go "hhhhuuuuurrrrhhhhh" so it mists up slightly, then polish it with the cloth.

I would be careful of any chemical cleaner - even baby wipes - unless there are marks that can't be shifted any other way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

These work really well:


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Baby wipes often have lanolin or some other oily substance in them - not good for screens.


----------



## dmcounts (Nov 26, 2009)

I just wipe it across the front of my T Shirt a couple of times.

don


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

the baby wipes sounded wrong to me  which is why i asked.when i read it thx for the suggestions?  What about using monitor wipes if we needed moisture? would that work


----------



## dmcounts (Nov 26, 2009)

Gorilla Glass.

http://gizmodo.com/5726124/what-is-gorilla-glass



> Drop it, smack it, or shoot it with an air rifle, and chances are you won't break, or even scratch, a piece of Gorilla Glass. Our own Brian Barrett went hands-on with a panel some time ago, and came away impressed:
> 
> Gorilla Glass is an unscratchable, unshatterable material used as a protective window for your mobile phone, PMP, or laptop display. It's in 65 products already, and I can assure you that the very nice man from Corning is not faking it. Your intrepid reporter also gave this several tries with all his blogger strength, and couldn't make a dent. I was, however, able to scratch the heck out of some polycarbonate.


My concern is to not get any liquid inside the Fire not so much damaging the glass screen.

don


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If it isn't too dirty, just my fingerprints, I just wipe it across my t-shirted belly (assuming I'm wearing a soft t-shirt or sweatshirt or something).  If the grandkids have gotten grubby fingerprints all over it (I can literally feel when they've been using my phone or iPad or Fire!), then I use the cleaner we use on the computer monitor, I spray it on a microfiber cloth and clean the screen.  Or if I'm cleaning my glasses with lens wipes, I'll give the screens of my Fire/iPad/iPhone a swipe if they're nearby.  

You're right, though - baby wipes don't make sense - they've likely to have something that would leave a film behind on the screen.


----------

